# Canes......



## Bammx2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I am searching for decent walking canes(other than canemasters) in some sort of hard wood that would be reliable in defensive situations.
Ya know....
"something that will give a lickin and keep on tickin"
 I have searched almost every site listed here and can't find much.
any ideas or suggestions?
 and a crooked cane preferably....
thanx much!


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 8, 2004)

Do a search for:  Quality Medical, Inc

I'm not sure if these canes would be too light for striking, but would function well if you were using a two-hand grip.

Several years ago I bought two oak canes at a county fair for $5 a piece; I altered the crook by making it shorter and changed the angle of the tip.  You might try local craftsmen in more rural areas of your state.

Alternatively, you could buy oak dowels and learn how to bend them in a steamer - or get someone to do it for you.

Best,

Steve


----------



## K Williams (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm recovering from a broken foot(motorcycle accident) that's taking forever to heal, so a cane is really helpful. Who knew I'd really need my Canemasters oak cane and the Cold Steel rattan cane... The rattan cane flexes a bit, but I weigh 205lbs. I like the metal tip on the cane, but on smooth floors, it tends to slip.


----------



## John J (Oct 8, 2004)

have you tried: www.thewalkingcanestore.com they have a huge selection.


----------



## Bammx2 (Oct 8, 2004)

I thank you all very much!

 I have found what I am looking for......
Weighing 248 myself and not liking metal canes,
I have found nice wood ones that will do great.
:asian:


----------



## Mark Lynn (Oct 8, 2004)

If you don't mind me asking could you share with us where you picked up your cane(s)?

Did you get it off an internet site, pick it up at a medical store, flea market?

Just curious.

Mark


----------

